#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Qual o melhor livro para certificação LPI 2

## lfernandosg

Gostaria de saber qual o melhor livro atualizado para estudar para LPI 2?

vi no site esse aqui:
VisualBooks Editora

mas não sei se é o melhor.

Vi esse também que é usado na fuctura:

Linux New Media &ndash; Certifica

----------


## demattos

eu li os do autor Luciano Antonio Siqueira da editora Linux New Media, este mesmo livro ja e um simulado, é bom

----------


## lfernandosg

Opa amigo, vc passou estudando por esse livro? pois minha dúvida é se por exemplo, o simulado desse livro tem questões similares ou igual a prova LPIC 2.

----------


## demattos

eu nao fiz as provas so usei eles como base teorica de alguns assuntos em linux para aprender mesmo eu tenho o LPI 1 e o 2, mas nao tentei ainda falta de coragem rsrsr, claro que nelhum livro venha te garantir passar na prova, nas ajuda bastante em saber o que esperar da prova,

----------


## chapeupreto

Realmente, *lfernandosg*, documentação em português mesmo para a prova nível 2 são somente esses livros ae que você mencionou.
Estou estudando para a prova 201 e tenho usado o livro do Luciano Siqueira como base para estudo.
Em breve farei a prova e te direi se esse livro ajudou ou não.

Uma fonte de estudo muito boa é essa aqui:
The LPIC-2 Exam Prep

Abraço e bons estudos!

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Opa,tem os do Linux Magazine, muito bons.

----------

